# could puppy training pads be used for rats?



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i recently re-homed 2 of my rats *sob* to one of my friends, and she has been advised by pets at home to use puppy training pads to cover the barred flooring of the cage. sounds like they were just wanting an extra £6 sale out of her, but i was wondering if anyone knows if they could be dangerous? 
i have done a small search but cant find anything other than mentioning plastic.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

They have this gel crystals in them like nappys and they are sprayed with an enzyme to attract dogs to them, I wouldn't recommend them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Neither would I - not with the rat's propensity for chewing.


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

No, in all honestly, they won't last 5 minutes, they will be ripped up and eaten in no time, and the poor ratties will probably get very ill.

The best thing to do would to either pop down to B&Q's and buy a sheet of wood, it will need replacing after a while, but is a good cheap option, and cut it to fit inside the cage on top of the bars.

Or another idea would be to email these guys: Paul Spooner's Top Quality Chinchilla Cages, UKs Number One Chinchilla Cage Supply Service

They sell galvanised steel cage trays, and they can custom make one to the size required to fit inside your cage. It's a little more pricey than the wood, and they normally take 2-3 weeks from order to arrive, but would be a good investment compared to the wood!

Hope that helps!
Good luck!


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I use Finacard for my rat (and hedgehog);

Rat Bedding - Dust Free Finacard Cardboard Rat Bedding

They love it.
:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too - that and OkoPlus cat litter in their litter trays. :2thumb:


----------

